# Game 44: Cavs @ Heat (1/25/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 25th, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, this will be tough...but exciting.

Wade on Varejao part deux? Yes please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Mo Williams(A notorious Heat Killer) and Delonte West for the Cavs but they are obviously still very, very good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boobie Gibson is deadly from downtown. We gotta close out on that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, this is going to be one of the maybe three times a year where I'm rooting for the Heat. They better not dissapoint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice, Vanilla Prince.

Indeed we're going to have to stick to Boobie. We can't sag off him or lose him in rotations like our defense is prone to doing.

No Mo or Delontemator helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake by Q-Rich


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Crowd seems quite into it today, nice to see


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, JO looks like he's 24 years old again going up against Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge drawn by JO on Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq picks up his 2nd foul. Thats good. He had 8 of their 11pts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is playing great on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn JO. 12pts on 5-6.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jermaine is just murdering the 2 slowest centers in the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skip for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Jermaine is just murdering the 2 slowest centers in the league


Like you said earlier, the guy looks quick as hell against them two


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Did JO drive a DeLorean to the arena tonight?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Good game so far, the team has energy tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can Joel go one game without committing a moving screen?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-24 Miami after 1

Feels like we should be up by more right now.

Lebron only has 2pts. You know that'll change.

Cant let up tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade vs Lebron?



More like O'Neal vs O'Neal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Dorell.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice hustle Dorrell. I thought it was gonna be an Oop to Beasley, haha.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to the automatic Beas free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mike got high in the air for that rebound.

This is some ugly basketball for both teams to start this 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is giving us nothing. I'd rather have Arroyo in there who can actually hit shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was gonna say...this is an UUUUGLY 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario has plumetted off the face of the earth. Him and Daequan must be in the Bermuda Triangle or something...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And just like that, our 10 points lead is halved.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley playing like a boob again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Mario is giving us nothing. I'd rather have Arroyo in there who can actually hit shots.


Chalmers sucks, he lost what little confidence he had left when he got benched in favor of Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta keep playing pick and roll between Wade and JO to force Shaq to have to be switched on Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10-2 run now for the Cavs to start this quarter.

2pts in 6 minutes is unacceptable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, take care of the ball. 


Thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And now LeBron dunks on Wade, great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And then we take out Beas for Haslem, great again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did he dunk that?

Again, Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love how Spo's first instinct is to bench Beasley. How exactly is he responsible for this?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

why did he throw his hands up in the air after hitting the floor? wtf was that?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

4 points in the quarter?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I love how Spo's first instinct is to bench Beasley. How exactly is he responsible for this?


lol Beasley is playing like ****e brah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I love how Spo's first instinct is to bench Beasley. How exactly is he responsible for this?


Didnt you know Mike asked to play SF for basically the entire quarter?

*******.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so stupid, the Cavs aren't even playing well, they just keep getting fast break after fast break because our offense is handing them the ball every possession.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> lol Beasley is playing like ****e brah.


He's shooting poorly, but thats about it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heated said:


> lol Beasley is playing like ****e brah.


You do realise he's played SF basically this whole quarter? Hence why his sole role is basically to stand in a corner and jack threes...

Put him at PF and he'll play well, put him at SF and he won't. Its that simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the Heats 1st FG of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333333 and1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron would fit right into this team with that free throw shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade been watching JJ with that one!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ohhh couldnt finish it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Please get Lebron caught up in a shooting contest


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that the first time Wade was fouled while making a three?

Of course he can't complete the four-point play.

And of course James hits a three on the other end.

And of course we gave away that huge lead.

And of course Wade returns with another j.

And of course James returns with another j.

Here we go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, HOW THE **** ARE ALL THESE CAVS/HEAT GAMES NOT ON NATIONAL TV!?

Gotta be some *******es that run ESPN and TNT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

hell yeah!

Wade vs LeBron games are ALWAYS great


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Again, HOW THE **** ARE ALL THESE CAVS/HEAT GAMES NOT ON NATIONAL TV!?
> 
> Gotta be some *******es that run ESPN and TNT.


Its Kobe vs Lebron not Wade, he's not in the convo dontcha know.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is becoming another epic battle. Damn, these two are good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like one of those nights from the line from the Heat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde with the and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane. ****ing. Wade.

Dude is on fire.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is pumped tonight, this is awesome to watch. Now I see the genius of Spo bringing in Haslem, who plays much better in the Wade-on-5 set.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws people, free throws...sigh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Insane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333333333

30 in the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333333333333

30 in the half!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Dwyane.

Love.

Did anyone think he WOULDN'T take/make that?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade with 30 in the half with 5 missed ft's?? Damnnn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The obligatory 3 before the half.

Im gettin real tired of this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh man. For the sake of basketball, these two need to be teammates next year. The world needs to experience it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-50 Miami at the half

What a GAME!

Nothing new with these two though. Hopefully this one goes our way for once.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can only smile at that James 3, this is pretty wild


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is crazy. Just kick everyone else out of the arena besides Wade and Bron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to be up despite it all. Wade...my god...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

In all seriousness, if this remains a 1 on 1 contest then the Cavs are going to win. Have to get the rest of the team involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I love this but these Wade/Lebron back and forth games always go the same, with Lebron hitting a late 3 to seal the game.

Hopefully Mike and Jo can get it going again in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

333 Rafer 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Mike. Don't you know how to tell when a ball is going down?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-easy!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god! Sick putback Beasley!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL

Beasley looked like he jumped from one of those trampolines the mascots use


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That may have topped the afro one.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

btw anyone notice how much faster the Heat are playing tonight? Where has this pace been all year?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley with goaltends on both ends. Come on dude, you know how gravity works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> btw anyone notice how much faster the Heat are playing tonight? Where has this pace been all year?


Apparently Spo has been imploring them to run all year, but we only really do it against teams that are susceptible to giving up fastbreak points. I dont know the numbers on the Cavs, but they have two very slow centers.

Nice catch and lay-in off the alley from Dwyane, Beas.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, the announcers have been saying Beasley's name non-stop, much more active then in the first half


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn these internet streams, I missed a putback better than the fro??


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Beasley quarter. He must have had some coffee in the locker room.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yeah Beasley, play that D!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great defense Beasley.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> Damn these internet streams, I missed a putback better than the fro??


best putback I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebrons teammates are starting to hit their open baskets, Other than Mike, we got no one else going right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q just gets abused, he isn't big enough or fast enough. At least maybe with Dorell he can compete in the speed department.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice help defense there


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

great, up and down of course


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So a series of retarded maneuvers gets the Cavs back in the game. This team knows how to frustrate.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wtf are these idiots doing right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the **** Rafer


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate these spurts of terrible offense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure Spo is jerking off to this 0-0 deadlock thats been going on for the past few minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-67 Miami after 3

How did Skip make that?

Hopefully we dont suck too bad to start this 4th without Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

lol, that Rafer shot was all luck


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFL i dont even think Rafer knew what he was doing there. He got lucky.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol @ Miami's bench production. Or non-existent production.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hard for the bench to produce when Spo basically freezes them out in a big game (except Haslem of course). Dorell with only 8 minutes? Chalmers with 5? Not that Chalmers getting 5 is bad, but he could try Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 33333

We needed that badly


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smart foul there on Shaq


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're going hard to the Diesel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dumb foul there on Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two soft foul calls on Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep driving Mike. Nice and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do the Cavs have an endless stream of Heat killing 3 point shooters?

NICE move Beasley!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why not let Magloire try and guard Shaq??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Beasley is just going left every time, with success.

What's up with all of the Cavs fans? After that Boobie 3 I thought we scored.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Why not let Magloire try and guard Shaq??


Erik seems to like to go from A-C by means of Z, instead of B.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Skip


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job working the pick and roll Rafer


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bailout call there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has to hit that shot. Good to see he finally made one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!

There you go UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets go UD.


LETS ****ING GO


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

warrior


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I want this one BAD. Win Please!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It makes me wonder why we never see Beasley that open when Wade gets doubled. Either teams guard Beasley more closely or he is doing something wrong moving around on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who just saw that Sportsmanship commercial on sun sports? Dumbest commercial ever :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> It makes me wonder why we never see Beasley that open when Wade gets doubled. Either teams guard Beasley more closely or he is doing something wrong moving around on the floor.



because they are doubling Wade when he brings up the ball now that he is playing PG


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhh Joel almost finished it


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

talk about opposite halves for Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus, Shaq is the second guy coming out on Wade. We should be torching him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you not call the foul for JO, but call that one for LeBron? He pushed off AND bodied him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO's gotta make that...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Come on JO massage those knees! They need 3 more minute out of you


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw that coming a mile away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Cavs always hit big late 3's against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6pt lead gone in just a minute.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We will never beat the Cavs will we?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade forced that one up after seeing the first one on one coverage on him in forever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the big and1!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Big shot JO!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO yes sir!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Of course he misses the FT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a huge HUGE move by Udonis


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WE GOT A 50/50 BALL AT THE END OF THE GAME AGAINST THE CAVS

Lets hope Wade isn't in 50/50 mode on these FT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Free throws, free throws, free throws..

Unbelievable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now gets a 2nd chance to put this game away.

Awesome...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

hahaha, 3 missed ft's, were cursed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What The **** Wade


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why aren't they fouling shaq when he starts to make his move?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did we forget what teams did to us when we had Shaq?

When he catches it, FOUL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please dump it into the post. Put him at the line. Why are we letting JO try to defend him one on one? He can't do it! Put the fat *** on the line!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder what Cleveland is thinking when they play us. It must be hilarious how many times we just giftwrap them games with terrible mistakes over and over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great d by Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

why did he pass it behind his back!?!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that happened...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** Wade...

******* play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder what Riley was thinking when Wade and Lebron crash landed into each other


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow..

I mean.. Really?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lucky that wasnt offensive goal tending


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

COME ON HOW COULD yoU TURN IT OVER AT THAT TIME.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was a kick ball any way by Lebron. Typical no call.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LeBron: Here, Dwyane.. Let me show you how to make free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have had the most frustrating losses this season. Between the blowouts, the Kobe shot, and now this if we lose.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron teach Wade how to hit crucial FTs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We just needed to make 1 more ft out of the 100 we missed tonight!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Knock em down LeBron...we deserve to lose if our All-Star starter is that freaking stupid. I'm tired of hearing Dwyane ***** about this team, you're the best player, quit settling for jumpers, make free throws, don't throw a behind the back pass on the sideline when all you need to do is run the clock down and get a good shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there really any other way for this game to end? 1 point deficit after 4 or 5 missed free throws in a row and a last second turnover. Way to go fellas!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** this ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im speechless...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for pissing this game away Dwyane.

God ****ing damnit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane better literally do nothing but eat, sleep, and shoot free throws until the next game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Wade went from clutch to a choker some where along the road.

Most devastating loss this year. Even worse than in LA for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> I love this but these Wade/Lebron back and forth games always go the same, with Lebron hitting a late 3 to seal the game.


Well he missed the late 3 but then his buddy D-Wade decided to give him another chance to put the dagger in us and he did just that.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I fell like I should stop watching the Heat for the rest of the season


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LA was still worse. This always happens against Cleveland. Wade gets super hot, and then completely shut down in the 4th when they start doubling the **** out of him. We literally can't beat this team without an overhaul of the entire playbook, because there is nothing in there besides Wade isos and emergency Haslem jumpers for the 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> LA was still worse. This always happens against Cleveland. Wade gets super hot, and then completely shut down in the 4th when they start doubling the **** out of him. We literally can't beat this team without an overhaul of the entire playbook, because there is nothing in there besides Wade isos and emergency Haslem jumpers for the 4th quarter.


Yup, what is this, The 3rd year in a row where we see this same D from the Cavs in the 4th, and we still havent found a way to break it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I fell like I should stop watching the Heat for the rest of the season


As a fan of the Fins, Canes and Heat, I am getting used to these insanely frustrating losses.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Will Pat Riley please tell Erik Spoelstra that the coach is bigger than a player? Spoelstra needs to slap Dwyane Wade for his performance this year. Just not FTs. It’s unacceptable for even LeBron and Kobe to be taking contested jumpers with 15 seconds left in the shot clock. Wade doesn’t need to be doing it. The only excuse for Spo letting Wade jack shots and jog around offensively is along with management are scared Wade will bolt if the hammer is dropped on him. Wade has just changed. I don’t know how or when he changed, but I think 2005-2006 Wade is better than our Wade right now. Take the name off the back and I wouldn’t recognize him as the same player from last year. He’s a great player, but we know he can do better. He's no longer even clutch, man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can someone tell me what the hell happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened?


Did you not watch the game or are you just in shock as all of us are?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I couldnt watch the game today...so I really actually wanna know what the hell happened!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> As a fan of the Fins, Canes and Heat, I am getting used to these insanely frustrating losses.


Yeah, but I only like 3 players on the team and the whole team is about to be blown up. I don't see the point of putting myself through this.



MB30 said:


> I couldnt watch the game today...so I really actually wanna know what the hell happened!


http://espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=300125014


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> I couldnt watch the game today...so I really actually wanna know what the hell happened!


Here's what I remember from the last minute which is all you really need to know. 

JO got an and1 to give us a 1pt lead, but then missed a free throw. 

The next Cavs possession, Lebron runs down the clock and attempts a deep 3 which misses. Wade gets the rebound and is fouled and goes to the line for two free throws. He missed both. 

On the next Cavs possession, Wade guards Lebron, does a great job, and forces a bad shot by Lebron. After getting the rebound, Wade takes it up court and as he gets to around the 3pt line, he is doubled by Lebron and Varejao. Wade tried to get UD the ball with a behind the back pass which Lebron deflected away and stole. Wade then had to foul him which put Lebron on the line for two. Unlike Wade, Lebron made both to give the Cavs a 1pt lead. Then after a timeout, Wade got the ball with 4 seconds left and missed the game winning shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Terrible loss for the Heat, and it really rests on the shoulders of Dwyane Wade. Someone needs to slap the taste out of his mouth. He's lost the edge that made him so special.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't see the game, so what makes you say that? He's been playing great recently, and looking at the box-score, which of course tells you nothing about how the actual game went, he has a pretty complete stat-sheet.

32 points/10 rebounds/5 assists/3 steals/1 blocks


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

FX™ said:


> I didn't see the game, so what makes you say that? He's been playing great recently, and looking at the box-score, which of course tells you nothing about how the actual game went, he has a pretty complete stat-sheet.
> 
> 32 points/10 rebounds/5 assists/3 steals/1 blocks


He was the best player in the world in the first half, better than LeBron. In the 4th quarter he got doubled as soon as he got past midcourt so he had to pass, which worked out nicely with Haslem scoring on three straight jumpers. Then he played MVP defense on Lebron, and really, the only fault we can find with him today is that he choked from the foul line and had a brainfart with that behind-the-back pass.

And again, I want to stress how good Wade's defense is when he really wants to lock down a player. This wasn't the first time where he was able to keep LeBron from scoring. In crunch time when Wade is focused on the defensive end he's the best defender in the league. Quote me on that.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If the opposing team is trapping Wade as soon as he crosses half court, he should not be bringing the ball down.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If I'm not wrong, don't they most of the time stop the others from getting the ball, then double Wade when he gets it? I'm not sure though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> I didn't see the game, so what makes you say that? He's been playing great recently, and looking at the box-score, which of course tells you nothing about how the actual game went, he has a pretty complete stat-sheet.
> 
> 32 points/10 rebounds/5 assists/3 steals/1 blocks


The Miami Heat have wasted the last 4 seasons of Wades prime...and they made it crystal clear that this season had lame duck written all over it.

Wade just doesnt care anymore...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What did that have to do with Wade playing great recently? Dude, you're the most depressing person on the Miami forum.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can honestly say that was the angriest I've ever been following a Miami Heat game. Was at a big wings place in Fayetteville with a bunch of friends, was having a good old time and was down there with them from tipoff to the end. Two of them were legit/non-LeBron fanboy Cavalier fans... And I had to watch that with them.

Never have been so mad about a Heat game. Wade choked. Completely and utterly choked. Just like the Lakers game. And God knows there is atleast one other game this year where had he made a couple FTs, we win, but no... He has to clank the one that clinch the victory or at the worst OT. LeBron wasn't scared. LeBron hit his FTs. LeBron didn't throw some dumb behind the back pass.

It kills me to say this, but LeBron James is better than Dwyane Wade. I never thought I'd admit it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

FX™ said:


> What did that have to do with Wade playing great recently? Dude, you're the most depressing person on the Miami forum.


My bad...that was meant for 23AJ...not you.

As for your little comment...get back to me when D-Wade walks this summer and we get stuck with Joe Johnson. It will be Eddie Jones awful contract part 2, and everyone will be demanding that heads roll!

Keeping Wade happy is all that really matters...and if that means trading Beasley for Amare or Bosh at the deadline...so be it! I love Mike...but its evident that he will always be treated like an unwanted ******* under the Riles/Spo/Wade regime.

Its time to make a f'n move or we're gonna lose everything!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LUNATIC, I'm losing faith in management.

Before the "this is the team for 2010" argument comes up, I agree. This year is for 2010. Still, no one forced us to build this team around overpriced veterans. When are we going to start acquiring draft picks to build around Wade and whoever we bring in here? Right now we see the result of building around Wade with unspectacular veterans. Young players are both cheaper and more effective. Just look at places like Oklahoma City. That place is building a great foundation around young players.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> My bad...that was meant for 23AJ...not you.
> 
> As for your little comment...get back to me when D-Wade walks this summer and we get stuck with Joe Johnson. It will be Eddie Jones awful contract part 2, and everyone will be demanding that heads roll!
> 
> ...


If we're playing the hypothetical game, then how about this.

We gut our #2 pick and our center, and get Amare. We then play with a team of -

Alston
Wade 
Q
Haslem
Amare

We're no better than we were before, and then, Wade AND Amare leave. Now what? We've got rid of our young talent, we're in an even worse situation that before!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> My bad...that was meant for 23AJ...not you.
> 
> As for your little comment...get back to me when D-Wade walks this summer and we get stuck with Joe Johnson. It will be Eddie Jones awful contract part 2, and everyone will be demanding that heads roll!
> 
> ...


I agree with this. We can't afford to sit around with our hands up our *** this season. 

In the off season there's no guarantee we're gonna sign a big time player anyway, we're not the only team who will have the cap space to do so.

And, on the chance that we don't, Wade will most surely walk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally saw that Beasley putback, very impressive but I still think the Diaw one was better. One handed and he had to jump over Diaw to get it, as opposed to a pretty clear path to the basket against the Cavs. 

Oh, and of course there is this:



> So, let's see, Michael Beasley doesn't play during crunch time in Monday's one-point loss to the Cavaliers, and the following day, coach Erik Spoelstra offers, "You know how we do things here: It's about winning. It's about winning, period. And everything else falls under that."


The Miami Heat, where starting a power forward who doesn't help you win games happens


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I read that before and literally face-palmed.

This team can be so depressing...I just dont get it.

I also think the Diaw one was better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Spoelstra quote is really, really sad. I stuck with him for awhile, but I think that might be the one that causes me to lose faith in him. You just can't use that argument in a game you lost, especially by one point.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I give Spoelstra next year. I am trying to convince myself that he would be coaching differently if Wade already had signed on the dotted line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More from Spo on why Mike isnt in at the end of games


> I understand the interest and panic [from media]. Three or four years from now, no one will ever remember this.'' Besides being the better defender, Udonis Haslem ``has proven to be one of the best clutch shooters at the end of the game.''


And this may be why the Cavs got off to a pretty slow start against us


> Sightings: Cleveland's Shaquille O'Neal frolicking at LIV at the Fontainebleau past 4 a.m. (part of the time with LeBron James) the night before Monday's Heat game, after devouring three organic chicken entrees and two Lil' Big Mac appetizers at STK Miami Beach.


Although, Shaq got off to a great start.


----------

